# Perfekte Gallery gefunden!



## sryler (15. Januar 2004)

also erstmal ich bin blutiger anfänger....sorry
ich hab nach langer suche eine (für mich) perfekte galerie gefunden
demohttp://photoframe.sourceforge.net/demo/fancy/ 
und die ist auch noch kostenlos hier zu bekommen:hier zu bekommen 
doch wenn ich das ding wie beschrieben runterlade
-in index.php umbenenne
-in meinen fotoordner hochlade
und dann aufrufe   sehe ich das ding wieder nur als text datei......?
hab das auf dem server nicht als website sondern richtig als "index.php" gespeichert?
kann mir irgendjemand erklären wie ich das installiere?
hab das 1und1 profipaket  müsste also das ganze php zeug drin sein... so ne mysql datenbank hätte ich auch noch....

vielen vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## tYrEaL (15. Januar 2004)

*hej*

hej,

Ich hatte das Problem auch einmal bei meinem eigenen Webserver.
letzt endlich habe ich es durch aktualisieren (f5) und durch das löschen der temp-dateien gelöst.

Vielleicht musst du ja auch bei 1und1 php einstellen/anstellen.Klick du dich da mal rum, wirst ja schon finden. 


mfg,

tYrEaL


p.s:Wahrscheinlich wolltest du die php datei auf deinem pc mit dem IE öffnen, und da des nicht geht, da es ja eine serverseitiges script ist, zeigt er nur den text an.


----------

